# Honeywell generators experience?



## Zacht (Feb 22, 2009)

I was looking around on the internet for quality generator. I came across this brand called Honeywell and thought they looked like good quality products. However, I have never seen these before and was wondering if anyone has any experience with this product. Here is the link to their generators...

 Portable Electric Generators


----------

